# private health insurance



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Has anyone got any ballpark figures for private health care in Spain.
I'm male,59 and my partner,female is 61...yes I'm her toyboy.

Cheers 

M:boxing:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mestala said:


> Has anyone got any ballpark figures for private health care in Spain.
> I'm male,59 and my partner,female is 61...yes I'm her toyboy.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


probably not as expensive as you'd expect

both ASSSA & Sanitas have been recommended by members here - try looking up their websites

I don't suppose your OH gets her pension yet? if so, contact DWP in Newcastle to ask about S1s


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

mestala said:


> Has anyone got any ballpark figures for private health care in Spain.
> I'm male,59 and my partner,female is 61...yes I'm her toyboy.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Well mid to early fifties was around €1150 a year when we first moved here with Sanitas, but it does depend on what cover you want, and as Xabia said if your wife is of retirement age and receiving pension then you might well both qualify for Spanish State care anyway


----------



## mestala (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

OH and I subscribe to Helicopteros Sanitarios...it costs around 40 euros a month for the two of us.

That covers routine GP visits, transport to hospital if needed and house visits but you pay extra for appointments with consultants and any treatment needed.

I recently paid 320 euros for an MRI scan, the appointment for which was arranged within twenty-four hours. Consultants' fees are around 100 euros a visit.

We both are in the Andalucia health system which I'm happy to use as the service is excellent but OH prefers to pay for private treatment.

I find HS a reliable and inexpensive addition to the 'free' healthcare service.


----------

